# Motorized time-lapse slider - Rookie needs information



## XL+ (Dec 9, 2017)

I saw many really stunning timelapse videos in the last month. Especially, if there is camera motion in it.
I realized, there is an slider neccessary to create such videos.

But I found not so much sufficient information about this topic for beginners. 
Do you know some www sites, where to get infromation, which equipment to buy?

I saw some videos, where length-customizable sliders with 3 motors were used. 
I´d be interested in such sliders, if I can learn to use them (without being an pro) and I can use them for a longer time when I am more experienced.
I found this product in the www: https://pocketslider.de/Produkt/3-achsen/
Would that be ok?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi XL+. 
I don’t know much about time lapse, very little in fact, but it is something I have looked at and I have seen this system from SYRP demonstrated and it looked like a nicely engineered system with the ability to be expanded in length with new bars and a longer string for the drive capstan rather than a belt. 
My understanding is it can also be extended to the trapeze type system though this did require substantial trees to support it, I guess it could be done with trestles and substantial ground anchors to take the strain! 
The 3 axis system is not too far away from the system you were looking at price wise, though if this is going to be a little used hobby diversion there are much cheaper solutions out there on eBay etc. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 10, 2017)

Have a look at the Cognisys 3X controller and rails etc. This is mainly for macro, so distances covered are limited. But it is all motorized, computer controlled, and modular. I only use it for one-axis z-stacking.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 10, 2017)

They Syrp Genie stuff is fun, and you can step into it. Two things:

- Genie Mini's need to pair to your phone, and require their app to be open and running the entire time - switch apps, lock the screen or walk away & everything stops. My understanding is that the full size Genie can receive the commands and keep going on it's own, but I haven't experienced it yet.

- If you want to turn around and do multi-row panoramas, it's not a feature built into the app.


----------



## RGF (Dec 10, 2017)

Interesting but I saw this ad at the top of the screen when reading your posting.


----------



## StoneColdCoffee (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi,

There are many companies out there selling equipment. But a few things you will need are a couple of really steady tripods that have good heads on them. So the weight wont be too much for the ball head. Also the slider itself weighs a lot, so you'll need a good sturdy slider. With that being said, you really have to figure out what you will be shooting, how much weight and bulk can you carry and how far you will have to carry it. Just imagine your back pack with 40lbs of camera equipment in it, with another bag for extras (bulky) and then hiking a few miles into the wilderness. I find I limit myself to about 2 miles of hiking one way. But I like doing landscape astrophotography and landscape time lapses. Making them in the city is a little hard. but helps to have a friend.
The two brands I like are Dynamic Perception and Emotimo. Kessler has some nice expensive ones. Emotimo I enjoyed and has some nice functions. But I eventually switched to all dynamic perception. I have one slider set that is the Stage-R 3-axis with the stage one slider.(which I will probably end up selling) and I also have the stage one with Sapphire pro 3-axis, this one I take with me when I can. but the nice thing is that I can take the slider and motors. or just take a tripod and motor or two along with me, for less weight. as always there are plenty of youtube reviews out there for the models. DP has good customer service and ive talked with them on the phone. Another thing is that you will want to set this up at home and really understand how it operates before you go out in the field. You need to stay current on its functions and what hooks to where, and how to use it in the situation you are setting up. as always , planning before the trip really helps when you get there.


----------

